# 9 1/2 week old eating (2 cups enough?)



## Pete (Aug 19, 2012)

My 9 1/2 week old doesnt seem to eat as much as I think he should, he is on call of the wild puppy food. I feed him at 6 am 12 noon and 5:30 pm, also mix 1 tablespoon of wet call of the wild puppy food with it. He may eat 7/8 of a cup in am then 1/2 cup at noon and 3/4 of cup at evening. Took him for checkup at vet 8/25 vet said alittle under weight, gave a stool sample waiting to her back on that. He weighs 9 3/4 pounds, hes been home with me since he was eight weeks, do you think he will eat more as he get alittle older or any suggestions on how to get him to eat some more or is this even enough? Thanks just want whats best for him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm thinking 2 cups a day isn't that bad an amount.

Plus I'm sure you are doing lots of fun treat training, so that should up the calories. I know by the time I get the cheese/chicken/hotdogs into my puppies it adds to their daily food uptake PLUS starts getting all the focus and engagement started for further training.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is good for pups to be on the skinny side but they should gain weight steadily of course. If your pup is active, has good stools he should be OK. If you think he could eat more, feed him 4 times a day. That's what I do anyway until they are 12 weeks old. Their stomachs are too small for large amounts at a time.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I split up the feedings over the day, but I think my pup was eating 2 to 2-1/2 cups a day at that age (Orijen LB puppy). I would split it up so it's not eating too much at once.

Read the guidelines on the back of the bag. They are only used as a guideline, so adjust accordingly. It's ok for your pup to be a bit lean, it's better than being chubby while they grow.

Under 10 pounds at almost 10 weeks does seem a bit under weight, but go by how he looks. My pup was 20.2 lbs at 12 weeks, and was on the lean side. You may just have a small pup though. As mentioned by wolfy, just make sure the pup is steadily gaining weight. You could probably pop by the vets office just to put your pup on the scale every week or so.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Forgot to add the best thing to do is ask your breeder if your pup is eating/looking fine. They should be able to update you on the littermates and past litters. Also on the growth rates/size of their lines.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

How much did he weigh when you brought him home? How much did he gain in 2 weeks?

Under 10 pounds is small for a 9.5 week old GSD. I consider normal/medium weight at 7.5 weeks to be between 9 and 14 pounds for most of my bloodlines. They seems to gain 2-4 pounds a week at that age.


----------



## vthokie (Sep 2, 2012)

I read call to wild is not good for young pups. It has too much calcium, bad for their stage of growth, joints, etc. Also he should be eating less on premium dog food. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## quelo (Sep 9, 2012)

I have the same problem but mine is 7 weeks and he weighs 7 pounds he eats and plays ima take him for a checkup tomorrow


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

vthokie said:


> I read call to wild is not good for young pups. It has too much calcium, bad for their stage of growth, joints, etc. Also he should be eating less on premium dog food.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Taste of the Wild has two puppy formulas now, that have been out for a while now.


----------

